# That Smell - My LLB Top 10 - #8



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## John Reilly (Apr 7, 2018)

Nice pickin Dale and guest guitarist, and LLB!


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

John Reilly said:


> Nice pickin Dale and guest guitarist, and LLB!


thank you!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Damn!,... that was refreshing to hear and watch. You guys nailed it. Was in a band back in the 70's that specialized in Southern Rock and this was always in the set list. So good to hear a group perform this so well,... keep them coming brother!

Also, just a shot in the dark,... but is the Mark M. in the picture with you the same Mark 'Sparky' Matejka in Skynyrd?,... with a haircut, lol. If not they sure look alike.

Hope I'm not stepping too out of line by posting this video but I think you will appreciate this performance. I shot this on my iPhone from the front row of their 2019 farewell tour. I tried to capture more video but man-bun security guy in front of me shut me down.
You Got That Right:


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

He really captures the Steve Gaines feel on that Strat. Street Survivors was a serious "what could've been" in rock history


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

Midnight Rider said:


> Damn!,... that was refreshing to hear and watch. You guys nailed it. Was in a band back in the 70's that specialized in Southern Rock and this was always in the set list. So good to hear a group perform this so well,... keep them coming brother!
> 
> Also, just a shot in the dark,... but is the Mark M. in the picture with you the same Mark 'Sparky' Matejka in Skynyrd?,... with a haircut, lol. If not they sure look alike.
> 
> ...


thank you!


----------

